# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ ** ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ ** ﺇﻧﻪ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻝ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ
ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ  
ﺇﻧﻪ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻝ

* ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﻌﻪ ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﺨﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺷﺮ
* ﻓﻼ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻃﺆ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻠﺘﻮﺍﻃﺆ
* ﻭﻻﺣﺘﻰ ﺇﺳﺘﻤﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ
* ﻓﺎﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
* ﻭﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻳﺆﺩﻭﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺃﺩﻯ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ
* ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻧﻬﻰ
* ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻻﻳﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺆﻟﻢ
* ﺷﻜﺮﺍً ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ
* ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻰ ﺍﺳﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻓﻬﻢ ﻫﻢ ﻣﻨﻮ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻟﻮﺍ
* ﻭﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻮﺯﻭﺍ
* ﻓﻬﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻋﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻧﺨﺒﻪ
* ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺩﻭﻣﺎً
* ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺇﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺃﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﻪ ﻻﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﻟﻠﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ
* ﻭﺇﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻻﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺠﻴﺮ
* ﺷﻜﺮﺍً ﻟﻠﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻫﺔ
* ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻗﺪﻣﺘﻤﻮﻫﺎ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ
* ﻟﻴﺲ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻟﻠﻮﻡ
* ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﻮﻗﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﺨﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ
* ﻭﻧﻌﺬﺭ ﺃﻭﻻﺩﻧﺎ
* ﻣﻦ ﺳﻔﺮ ﻟﻰ ﺳﻔﺮ
* ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
* ﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺳﻴﺊ
* ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻮﺍﻣﻞ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ
* ﻓﺎﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺕ
* ﻻﻧﺒﺤﺚ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻋﺬﺍﺭ
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﻧﻬﻴﺊ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻮ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻫﻢ ﻟﺘﺨﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺑﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺑﺎﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ
* ﻓﻜﻠﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﻬﺰﻣﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﻳﻬﺰﻩ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﺍﻭﻻﺩﻧﺎ ﻣﺎﺑﺤﻄﻤﻬﻢ ﻭﺑﺤﺒﻄﻬﻢ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻟﻮ ﻃﻠﻊ ﻋﻦ ﻃﻮﺭﻭ
* ﻭﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ ﺷﻔﻮﺕ
* ﻧﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺨﻄﻮﺍ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻫﻢ ﻧﻔﺴﻴﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ
* ﻫﻢ ﺍﺳﻠﺤﺘﻨﺎ
* ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﺳﻠﺤﺘﻨﺎ
* ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺼﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً
* ﻭﻃﻠﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺗﺼﻴﺐ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﺗﺄﻫﻠﻨﺎ
* ﻭﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺷﻬﻴﺪ ﻟﺸﻬﻴﺪ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
* ﻳﺒﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻭﻭﺍﺣﺪ
* ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻣﺎ ﺑﻮﺻﻮﻛﻢ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﻣﺎﺭﺍﺡ ﺷﻰ
* ﻭﻻﺗﻬﺰﻛﻢ ﻓﺮﺣﺔ ﺯﻧﺎﻃﻴﺮ
* ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
* ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﻓﺎﺯﻭﺍ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
* ﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﺨﻄﻮﻧﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ
* ﻭﻧﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ
* ﻷﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﺍ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻔﻮﺯﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺳﺘﻪ ﺻﻔﺮ
* ﻓﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﻪ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﻌﻮﺽ
* ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻗﺪ ﻇﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﺩﻳﻞ
* ﻓﺈﻥ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﻠﻮﻡ ﻣﺠﺎﺑﻪ
* ﻭﺭﺑﻚ ﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ
* ﺇﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
* ﻗﻠﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻭﻧﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ
* ﻣﻦ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻭﻟﻰ ﻗﺪﺍﻡ
* ﻭﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺩﻯ ﺗﻌﻨﻰ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ
* ﻻﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻯ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻏﻴﺮﻧﺎ
* ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻣﺎﻟﻌﺐ ﺯﻧﺎﻃﻴﺮ
* ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺘﺮﺓ ﺑﺘﺼﻠﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻰ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﺩﺍﺭ ﺑﻴﻨﻰ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻟﻰ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺗﺲ
* ﺳﻠﻚ ﻭﻳﻨﻚ
* ﺇﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﻳﻦ؟؟ﻓﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ؟؟؟
* ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭﻳﻦ ﻳﺎﻋﻤﻚ؟؟؟ﻓﻰ ﺧﻄﺮ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺑﻮﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ
* ﺣﻤﺪﺍً ﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻣﻪ ﺭﺟﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﺩﻯ ﺑﺘﻴﻦ؟؟
* ﺃﻣﺲ
* ﻭﺣﺎﻧﺸﻮﻓﻚ ﻣﺘﻴﻦ؟؟
* ﻛﻨﺪﺍﻛﺔ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺩﻯ ﻛﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺑﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺸﻤﻰ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﺴﺘﺤﻤﻰ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺃﻣﺮﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ
* ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺖ ﻗﻄﻊ
* ﺃﻇﻨﻮﺍ ﻫﺴﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻥ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﻪ
* ﺑﺨﺘﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻰ
* ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﺫﺍﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺳﻜﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻪ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ ﺩﻩ
* ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻤﻌﺘﻮﺍ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﺇﺳﺘﺤﻤﻴﻨﺎ
* ﺃﺭﺟﻮﻧﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ
* ﺃﻫﺎ
* ﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻰ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺃﻣﺲ
* ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻨﺎﻫﻮ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺩﻩ
* ﺑﺎﻟﺬﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻫﻢ
* ﻧﻌﺬﺭﻫﻢ ﻟﻴﻌﺘﺬﺭﻭﺍ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﺣﻠﻮﻳﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﻮﺑﻴﻦ
* ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺡ
* ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺮﺗﻄﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ
* ﻭﺩﺧﻠﺖ ﻗﻮﻥ
* ﻣﺎ ﺃﻇﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﻭﻻﺩ
* ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺀ ﻓﻌﻞ
* ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ
* ﺑﻰ ﺩﻓﻮﻓﻨﺎ
* ﻭﻧﻨﻈﻢ ﺻﻔﻮﻓﻨﺎ
* ﻭﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺑﺸﻮﻓﻨﺎ
* ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﺖ ﻟﻠﻨﻈﺮ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻴﻄﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻠﺘﻪ
* ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺃﺑﺪﻉ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﻴﻘﻈﺔ ﻭﺧﺒﺮﺓ
* ﻋﺰﻭ ﻣﺎﺷﻰ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ
* ﻛﻴﻒ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﺸﻰ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎﺷﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺑﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
* ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﺇﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
* ﺃﻫﺎ
* ﻧﺠﻰ ﻟﻰ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
* ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﺳﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﻭﺟﺎﺑﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺳﻠﻚ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﻓﺘﺘﺘﺘﺘﻮﺍ
* ﻗﻄﻴﻌﺘﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻨﻜﺮﻫﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻌﻨﺎﻫﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻫﻮ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﺇﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﺮﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺰ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ
* ﻫﻮ ﺑﻴﻨﻰ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻚ ﺧﺒﺰﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﻔﻴﻒ ﺩﻩ
* ﺍﻷﺧﻒ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺎﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻕ ﺩﻩ
* ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺑﻰ ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻩ
* ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺸﻪ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺩﻩ
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﺸﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﻃﻌﻤﻴﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻤﻴﻪ ﺗﻤﺮﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻨﺒﺎﺕ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻭﻛﺪﻩ
* ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺩﻩ ﺭﻏﻴﻒ ﻣﺪﻋﻮﻡ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ؟
* ﻃﻴﺐ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺪﻋﻮﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﺎﺗﻌﻮﺳﻮﻫﺎ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﻻﺷﻨﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ؟

ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
** ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻠﺐ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺠﻰ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﻳﺸﻮﻑ ﻛﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺶ ﺑﻀﺤﻚ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ، ﻳﻔﺮﻓﺮ ﻓﻰ ﻭﺍﻃﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺩﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ؟ !!
ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
سلك

*

----------


## الشاكوش

*تسلموا والله لم اشاهد المباراة لكن من التعليقات عرفت ان اللاعبين اداءهم لم يكن جيدا ونتمنى ان يرجعوا لكورتهم يوم الاحد الجاي مع السطايفة
                        	*

----------

